

Homebrew silicon - Jeri Ellsworth's inverter - samlittlewood
http://vimeo.com/channels/26257

======
samlittlewood
Also on flicker:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeriellsworth/sets/721576071614...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeriellsworth/sets/72157607161498665/)

Note the SEM in her basement (and parts for a focused ion beam.)

------
ilkhd2
Yeah, Jeri Ellsworth has her own Wikipedia entry by the way. Very prolific
engineer, with sometimes odd sense of humor.

